# A list of Technical Discussions



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2003)

This thread is to contain those threads that we the Modern Arnis community believe are good to keep for reference for technical knowledge or techniques in general. I have offered these to begin with. If you have some to offer please post on the thread you want to be considered, we can decide to add it.

This thread will be locked, so as to limit this thread to just the following list.


*
Modern Arnis Basics:
*
Striking 1 -12
Second Discussion on 1 - 12
Number 5 Strike
Blocks

*
Disarms:
*
Disarm #1
Discussion on Disarms (* Not complete *)
Counter-Disarms

*
Sinawali's:
*
Single Sinawali
Sinawali Boxing
Double Sinawali
Reverse Sinawali

Redonda X and Redonda Link:

*
Tapi-Tapi (* Semi-Sparring *):
*
Tapik-Tapik or Tapi-Tapi
Tapi Tapi or Semi Sparring
Left vs. Right Tapi-Tapi
Additional Left vs. Right
When to switch from left to right in Tapi-Tapi


6/8/10 Count De Cadena aka Sumbrada Drills

*
Trapping Hands:
*
Empty Hand/possible knife drill using trapping hands

*
Special Strikes:
*
Abinico/Abiniko
Banda Y Banda
Figure Eight (8)


*
Flow drills and discussions:
*
Flow Drill from the Yellow Book

*
Miscellaneous:
*
Stick vs Empty Hand
Holding the Stick

Passing

*
Forms:
*
Cane Forms
Empty Hand Forms
Two Stick or Blade Forms
Additional Stick Form Discussions
Additional Generic Forms Discussion


(* Added in Double Sinawali 10/15/03 *)
(* Added in 6/8/10 Count Drills / Sumbrada 10/27/03 *)
(* Added in Passing 10/27/03 *)
(* Added in Second 1 -12 Discussion 11/21/03 *)
(* Added in Forms 1/21/04 *)
(* Added in Reverse Sinawali 2/14/04 *)
(* Added in Redonda and Redonda X 3/26/04 *)
(* Updated Broken Link for Holding the Stick 4/10/04 *)
(* Corrected / fixed the link to Holding the Stick Thread *)
(* Added in Abiniko/Abinico Thread 5/23/04 *)
(* Added in Banda Y Banda Thread 5/31/04 *)
(* Added in Flow Drill from Yellow Book 5/31/04 *)
(* Added in Additional Discussion on Forms 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in Discussion on Left vs Right Tpai-Tapi 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in Additional Discussion on Left vs Right Tapi-Tapi 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in Discussion on when to switch from Left to Right Tapi-Tapi 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in link for Discussion of Trapping Hands or Knife drill as relation to Tapi-Tapi 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in Discussion on Stick Forms 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in Discussion on Forms in general 8/1/04 *)
(* Added in Discussion on Figure Eight 10/8/04 *)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2005)

Please submit any new threads for consideration to this list to a FMA Mod or Staff Member.


----------

